# Bladder infections & diet



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

Are there any high quality foods that are good for dogs who have problems with bladder infections? Has anyone struggled with this issue?
TIA


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

There are not any foods available that I know of specifically for bladder infection. However, one can help prevent them by feeding a diet high in protein since that would increase the pH of the urine. A more acidic urine would make the urethra and bladder a more hostile environment for bacteria. 

Also, cranberry pills. :smile: Cranberries contain a compound known as proanthocyanidins that act as an anti-adhesion factor and prevents bacteria from taking hold in the first place. Just get some cranberry pills that contain powdered cranberry extract from your local pharmacy, open them up into a small amount of water, mix, and then drizzle the mixture over your kibble to help prevent UTIs.

How large is your dog? Female, yes?

When your pooch does come down with a UTI, though, please bring them to a vet for appropriate medication.

Depending how often your dog contracts UTIs, it may be beneficial to feed a kibble with probiotics in it or to add some to their diet.


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

This is actually a large-breed older male. He has been to the vet. I've thought about trying the cranberry thing. He has been on a pretty high protein diet (CORE), and I was thinking that maybe it was too high in protein for him - based on a little internet reading. I've had some suggest putting him on a prescription diet.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

prescription diets are a disgustingly expensive gimmick, I'd suggest increasing your dog's water intake, including adding more canned and raw food to keep the bladder flushed out.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

LL Blue said:


> This is actually a large-breed older male. He has been to the vet. I've thought about trying the cranberry thing. He has been on a pretty high protein diet (CORE), and I was thinking that maybe it was too high in protein for him - based on a little internet reading. I've had some suggest putting him on a prescription diet.


Abady Classic or Basic would be my suggestion.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

LL Blue said:


> This is actually a large-breed older male. He has been to the vet. I've thought about trying the cranberry thing. He has been on a pretty high protein diet (CORE), and I was thinking that maybe it was too high in protein for him - based on a little internet reading. I've had some suggest putting him on a prescription diet.


How odd. Do you know if it is upper or lower UTIs primarily? Usually it is females that have the problems with UTIs since the urethra is smaller and acts as less of a barrier than in a male. 

How often does this occur?


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

No, I don't know. It has become an increasing problem. He had one just a little while ago, which was cleared up with antibiotics, but it seems to come back after a little while off of the antibiotics. 
The prescription diet formula is what is being recommended, but I have never been a fan of the prescription diets. I would like to find an alternative to try to ward off these problems.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

LL Blue said:


> No, I don't know. It has become an increasing problem. He had one just a little while ago, which was cleared up with antibiotics, but it seems to come back after a little while off of the antibiotics.
> The prescription diet formula is what is being recommended, but I have never been a fan of the prescription diets. I would like to find an alternative to try to ward off these problems.


What is the prescription diet?

Do you know what antibiotic they are using?

This all is not very good. :frown:


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

The prescription diet is Science Diet c/d. I think he's changed antibiotics from the last time, so hopefully that will help. Apparently, the infection is very "minor" this time. 
I had heard in the past that you should use the prescription diets for urinary "stuff," but I try to avoid them at all costs.


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

LL Blue said:


> The prescription diet is Science Diet c/d. I think he's changed antibiotics from the last time, so hopefully that will help. Apparently, the infection is very "minor" this time.
> I had heard in the past that you should use the prescription diets for urinary "stuff," but I try to avoid them at all costs.




That doesn't make sense.

Hill's Prescription Diet C/D is for urinary tract health in terms of bladder stones, NOT UTIs.


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

That is kind of what I thought. He was x-rayed recently (about 1.5 mos. ago), and the x-rays did not show stones. He also doesn't have any crystals in his urine - just bacteria. I am not sure that I understand how the u/d would help in this circumstance.


----------

